
Mississippi bans labeling veggie burgers “burgers” - andygcook
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/7/3/20680731/mississippi-veggie-burgers-illegal-meatless-meat
======
golem14
Seems like a marketing opportunity for the non-meat industry. Call them
Hamberders or Ham Burglars ;)

With love to Barbara Streisand

~~~
masonic
Similarly, you cannot call her "Barbara". Her name is "Barbra".

She literally named one of her albums " _My Name is Barbra_ ".

------
oblib
That's just silly since "burger" is slang. But States seem to be in a contest
to pass asinine laws lately so I'm not surprised they made this one.

------
tomohawk
Its about time someone stood up to this cultural appropriation.

